# Religious Programmer Sues Sat Radio Company



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Religious Programmer Sues Sat Radio Company

The Word Network, which provides African-American ministries
and gospel music, said it filed a lawsuit against Sirius
Monday, alleging racial discrimination and breach of contract
concerning the satellite radio company's decision to cancel
their contract.

The network said Sirius dropped its programming earlier this
month.

"We did not want to file suit, but Sirius gave us no choice,"
said Lewis Gibbs, Word Network's vice president of operations.
"We were dropped without warning and when pressed as to why,
Sirius said ratings were poor. However, Sirius refused to say
what the ratings were or if others with supposedly similar
ratings were also unceremoniously dropped. We feel that was a
pretext for racial and religious discrimination, and neither
we nor our supporters will stand for it."

The Word Network said the suit alleges it was providing the
only programming on Sirius that combined religious content
and ministry to an African-American audience, and Sirius does
not now carry, and has no plans to carry, programming similar
to its offering.

A Sirius spokesperson said the company has not seen the
litigation and therefore could not comment on the lawsuit.

www.SkyReport.com - used with permission


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

The Word Network, which provides African-American ministries and gospel music, said it filed a lawsuit against Sirius Monday, alleging racial discrimination and breach of contract concerning the satellite radio company's decision to cancel their contract.

The network said Sirius dropped its programming earlier this month.

"We did not want to file suit, but Sirius gave us no choice," said Lewis Gibbs, Word Network's vice president of operations. "We were dropped without warning and when pressed as to why, Sirius said ratings were poor. However, Sirius refused to say what the ratings were or if others with supposedly similar ratings were also unceremoniously dropped. We feel that was a pretext for racial and religious discrimination, and neither we nor our supporters will stand for it."

The Word Network said the suit alleges it was providing the only programming on Sirius that combined religious content and ministry to an African-American audience, and Sirius does not now carry, and has no plans to carry, programming similar to its offering.

A Sirius spokesperson said the company has not seen the litigation and therefore could not comment on the lawsuit.

http://www.skyreport.com (Used with permission)


----------



## mwgiii (Jul 19, 2002)

The Word is led by the "Reverend" Al Sharpton.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

this is the same outfit that picketed Charlie's house a few years back. At the time Charlie's dog inappropriately "sniffed" one of the "protesters" and the "protester" /cough/ extortionist threatened to sue. To call them a "religious channel" is at best stretching the term. They are an extortion service that carries "religious" programming.


----------



## MikeSoltis (Aug 1, 2003)

Nick said:


> the suit alleges it was providing the
> only programming on Sirius that combined religious content
> and ministry to an African-American audience, and Sirius does
> not now carry, and has no plans to carry, programming similar
> to its offering.


This case should be interesting, this sounds like a business decision made by a private company. It's not like Sirius is denying the network from setting up their own broadcasting facilities, they just are not being carried by Sirius.

What next, they can sue me for not having them programmed on my car radio


----------



## cboylan3 (Jan 26, 2004)

MikeSoltis said:


> This case should be interesting, this sounds like a business decision made by a private company. It's not like Sirius is denying the network from setting up their own broadcasting facilities, they just are not being carried by Sirius.
> 
> What next, they can sue me for not having them programmed on my car radio


typical of our society now.

Don't get what you want? claim discrimination, its the american way.


----------



## Satech (Sep 15, 2005)

ah yes the old race card throw down....looks like this organization is taking its cue from Jesse Jackson


----------



## ai4i (Aug 23, 2005)

I hate cliches, but really, Sirius presents more urban channels than you can shake a stick at. In fact, here is a guy who agrees _and_ has a stick:
:icon_lame


----------

